# POST YOUR FAVORITE RIFLE HERE



## SoldierBoi69 (2 May 2006)

Hi I'm Matt and my favorite rifle is the mauser kar98 type kolb niemieckich, it is 8mm, a german rifle. This type was made in 1942 and widly distributed in 1944, most were made in berlin factories but some were also made in hungarian factories. 

http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e304/soldierboi69/meandthemauserKar98.jpg

http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e304/soldierboi69/mauserkar98typekolbniemieckich.jpg


----------



## fourninerzero (2 May 2006)

I'm a big fan of the FN FAL series of weapons, looks wicked, 7.62, and just generally my weapon of choice. too bad they are banned in Canada.

http://www.militarymorons.com/weapons/img/acb12.jpg
http://www.militarymorons.com/weapons/img/acb11.jpg

Pics are from www.militarymorons.com, good site with lots of reviews, truly a kitslut haven.


----------



## NATO Boy (3 May 2006)

M1 Garand

- Invented / designed by Canadian John Cornelius Garand
- Fires .30-06 (originally designed for an intermed. .276 caliber)
- comes with an awesome bayonet system (no frog, just scabbard that the bayonet locks into with the same hardware for locking on the rifle)
- the only parts of the rifle I need to clean are the barrel, op rod, gas port assembly and brass flakes out of the trigger mech
- can strip the entire rifle with one tool (in my case, I am using a set of nail clippers 'til I get the combo tool
- one of the only center-fire semi-autos that can legally hold more than 5 rounds in Canada (except for hunting)
- I managed to pick off a basketball at 200 yds with just 3 shots out of this rifle; for me, this is amazing considering I have a difficult time shooting well with the C7 (but it's slowly getting better)

Mine is has a receiver made in March of '44; my M1905 10" Bayonet is one of the US surplus ones recycled by the Danish. I posted pics of it here... http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34628.0.html

MODS - this should probably be moved to weapons/ammo; as for this topic, I searched under "favourite rifle" but the only relevant thread I saw was "The C7, M16, AR15 family" thread. Don't know if it should be locked or not.


----------



## my72jeep (3 May 2006)

Stonner only every seen one but it looked promising. baring that an AK-47 with a folding stock makes a nice all round  general purpose rifle.


----------



## Trooper Hale (4 May 2006)

The Austeyr Carbine! 1.5x sight, fits easily into the sponson of a vehicle, dead easy to clean and very easy to strip, easily hits targets out to at least 600m from the prone supported and has a little setting on the trigger for fully auto or single shot. Its the very picture of conveniance and is the perfect basic soldiers weapon...at least, thats wat i think, but then i'm pretty biased!


----------



## TCBF (4 May 2006)

"I'm a big fan of the FN FAL series of weapons, looks wicked, 7.62, and just generally my weapon of choice. too bad they are banned in Canada."

- Banned they ain't:  I just legally sold one of my 8L series FN C1A1 s.  You merely need to be grandfathered Prohibited 12(5) OIC # 13.  Look it up.

Tom


----------



## fourninerzero (4 May 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "I'm a big fan of the FN FAL series of weapons, looks wicked, 7.62, and just generally my weapon of choice. too bad they are banned in Canada."
> 
> - Banned they ain't:  I just legally sold one of my 8L series FN C1A1 s.  You merely need to be grandfathered Prohibited 12(5) OIC # 13.  Look it up.
> 
> Tom



I knew about the prohibited licence, which unfortunatly I dont have, therefore, its banned to me. how would one go about getting a prohited licence?


----------



## Craig B (4 May 2006)

FourNinerZero said:
			
		

> I knew about the prohibited licence, which unfortunately I don't have, therefore, its banned to me. how would one go about getting a prohibited licence?



You cannot get a Prohibited endorsement on your PAL. If you didn't own a Prohibited 12(X) firearm at the time of the Prohibition Order, too bad.

Craig


----------



## fourninerzero (4 May 2006)

Craig B said:
			
		

> You cannot get a Prohibited endorsement on your PAL. If you didn't own a Prohibited 12(X) firearm at the time of the Prohibition Order, too bad.
> 
> Craig



I thought that was the case. How unfortunate for me. :crybaby:


----------



## Spidron (4 May 2006)

Ahhhh, the good old Canadian 1918 Ross rifle. it throws out a 303 round with almost no recoil. maybe it is because the  rifle is so darn heavy! The bolt action is unique as the bolt has a threaded end that fits into the 'female end' inside the chamber which allows a straight pull-push loading action. But, the rifle was prone to clogging with dirt and mud in the trenches.  :warstory:


----------



## wildman0101 (4 May 2006)

: lee enfeild 303 mark 3 sniper  ;D
peice of cake


----------



## paracowboy (5 May 2006)

22. LR Cooey single-shot, bolt action. 
Learned to shoot with it, and still take it out whenever I go home.


----------



## mudgunner49 (5 May 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> 22. LR Cooey single-shot, bolt action.
> Learned to shoot with it, and still take it out whenever I go home.



I think that every farm kid in Canada learned to shoot with a Cooey .22 - I know that I did.  I also still have mine, and my boys have learned to shoot with it before ever using anything with optics or holding more than one shot... :cheers:


blake


----------



## Popurhedoff (5 May 2006)

I have a pair of 98's that I love...

The top one is a FN M98 Mauser action, with a .308" Krieger 26" match barrel, McMillan Stock, Timiney Trigger group, Tactical bolt handle, Harris Bi-Pod, Leopold Vari- IIIX 4.5-14x40mm with a 80mm sunshade 1/2 moa with match ammo.

The Bottom one is a K98 Mauser chambered in .308" with a 3-9x30mm Pronhorn scope.  The Bolts are interchangeable and the headspace is good with either bolt on both.

Both are excellent shooters.
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid110/pe18027aa87f812deb24981a211a98a43/f91ec1b4.jpg


----------



## OLD F of S (5 May 2006)

22 Hornet accurate and has suffcient power for varmit hunting as I roar around the countryside each day in my trusty old jeep.



                              Regards OLD F of S


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 May 2006)

Does the M41A Pulse Rifle count?


----------



## paracowboy (5 May 2006)

"Hey pal, just what you see, okay?"


----------



## TCBF (5 May 2006)

"22 Hornet accurate and has sufficient power for varmint hunting as I roar around the countryside each day in my trusty old jeep."

- A greatly underappreciated cartridge.


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 May 2006)

mudgunner49 said:
			
		

> I think that every farm kid in Canada learned to shoot with a Cooey .22 - I know that I did.  I also still have mine, and my boys have learned to shoot with it before ever using anything with optics or holding more than one shot... :cheers:
> 
> 
> blake



Grew up on the side of a mountain in BC, and still have mine too.  I use "stinger" ammo in it, and it will make coyote do a double back flip at 200....


----------



## Eland (6 May 2006)

Before I got out of shooting sports entirely, I used to own a Czech-made VZ52 rifle. It was unusual because it had a folding bayonet
which would swing out sideways from a hollow machined in the right side of the forestock. Initial versions were chambered in 7.62 x 45, an oddball round the Czechs developed in an attempt to avoid following the Soviet lead too closely. Subsequent pressure from the Russkies forced changeover to the then-standard Warsaw Pact 7.62 x 39 round. The VZ52 was interesting because it had a tilting breechblock not unlike the FN FAL, and was gas operated, with a ten-round magazine. Most interesting of all was how closely the rifle was patterned after the Gewehr 43 rifle issued to Nazi snipers in 1943. The fact that the Czechs patterned the VZ-52 after the Gew 43 is not surprising, since many examples of the Gew 43 saw service in the Czech army after WWII.

Perhaps oddest of all, the VZ52 ejects spent cartridge casings to the shooter's left, instead of the more common rightwards direction.

The VZ52 was my favourite because not only was it an oddity, but it was a relic of an interesting transitional period in history. The example I owned was an arsenal refurbishment rechambered for 7.62 x 39, designated VZ-52/57, since 1957 was the year the rechambering was done. It was reliable, overbuilt (very heavy for a carbine-type rifle) in the Czech fashion, and about as accurate as a surplus ChiCom SKS with iron sights.


----------



## QV (6 May 2006)

The Marlin 45/70 Guide Gun is my favorite....not much on this planet it won't knock down.

I know the subject heading said "rifle" but I will add my fav shotgun too:  Mossberg 590.


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (6 May 2006)

I would have to say my favorites are the Lee-Enfields hands down, its too hard for me to pick a No. or mark, they're all wonderful.  I like the lightness and more graceful receiver of the No. 1 Mk III, The sights of the No. 4, The handiness of the No. 5, and my No.1 Mk. I (cavalry) is a great shooter with 215 grain round noses.  I do lust after a No. 4 MkI (T) though, it would be the perfect addition to my collection.  

I still have my cooey .22, my uncle gave it to me when I passed my hunting licence course, its the ten shot repeater version and it has a bear carved into the stock.  Every fall since I've gotten it I try to decimate the local grous population with it.  

Planes


----------



## larry Strong (6 May 2006)

G43

http://gmic.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=542


----------



## 1feral1 (6 May 2006)

C/Pte. M. Legare said:
			
		

> Hi I'm Matt and my favorite rifle is the mauser kar98 type kolb niemieckich, it is 8mm, a german rifle. This type was made in 1942 and widly distributed in 1944, most were made in berlin factories but some were also made in hungarian factories.
> 
> http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e304/soldierboi69/meandthemauserKar98.jpg
> 
> http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e304/soldierboi69/mauserkar98typekolbniemieckich.jpg



Yes Matt, the Kar 98K ranks high in my favourite list too.

Nice rifle! I have one, made by Mauserwerke Oberndorf AG Nekar, 1941, full military, unscathed, all 100% original, all matching, and made in 1941, as was the last yr of 'cream of the crop' rifles. After 1941, the Germans started using shortcuts and simplifying the design, using more stamped steel and different cheaper materials, going for mass production, as the war was getting to be demanding on weapons as pressure from the Russians in the east, and US/Commonwealth forces was starting to be felt.

The Kar 98K was the standard rifle of the Germans throughout WW2, and many countries copied the action, and this is still encountered/copied even today. Yugo M48s, are common still, and all in the original 7.92 x 57m calibres. Original German wartime or pre-war manufactured rifles, in good nick, complete, and with matching numbers are getting rare these days.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## wildman0101 (6 May 2006)

:cheers: lee enfeild mk3 sniper  :cheers:  
fnci and fnc2 were also pretty sharp as they go. my 2nd choice 
mauser ww1 german for long distance 3rd
anyone into pistols 9mm 38,45,black powder,,4440
or the old pellet potatoe gun curious
cheers 
          scoty


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 May 2006)

Well, I have a few. I built a .58 cal mountain rifle, that'll take the eye from a gnat at 100 yds, or the life from an elephant at the same. I have a .577/ .450 Martini Enfield that loves to punch holes through 10" oak logs. Two SKS's, one Chinese and one Russian, that eat ammo like I have no budget. A unused, brand new (1955) Mosin Nagant M-44 Polish carbine, that has never seen the range, or chambered a round, but's nice to look at. Plus about 10 more.

Bottom line? I don't have a favourite. I like every gun I have, or I wouldn't have bought it. Their like children, how do you decide which is the best?


----------



## Pte.Shrubb (7 May 2006)

I like the PE90 Swiss Arms and the M-14


----------



## Black Watch (7 May 2006)

FourNinerZero said:
			
		

> I'm a big fan of the FN FAL series of weapons, looks wicked, 7.62, and just generally my weapon of choice. too bad they are banned in Canada.
> 
> .


Why is that? Haunting rifles of that caliber are legal, and the FNC1 is a semi-auto rifle...


----------



## paracowboy (7 May 2006)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> Why is that? Haunting rifles of that caliber are legal, and the FNC1 is a semi-auto rifle...


because they're scaaa-aary! Ooooohhhh!

Because we have a number of firearm-related laws that were compiled and passed by imbeciles who know nothing about firearms, care nothing for civil rights, and would rather tie up billions of dollars and countless hours in knee-jerk emotional responses than actually address problems in a meaningful and effective manner. All in an attempt to appear to be "doing something", instead of actually doing something, about violent, firearm-related crimes.

Or, to ensure that they have an unarmed, and therefore helpless, populace. Depends on how much you think the guv'mint may have sinister motives.


----------



## Sig_Des (7 May 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Or, to ensure that they have an unarmed, and therefore helpless, populace. Depends on how much you think the guv'mint may have sinister motives.



LoL, you wearing your tin-foil hat again, Para?


----------



## fourninerzero (7 May 2006)

I personally fail to see any difference between an M14, an SKS, and an FNC1 when it comes to firearms laws. All three are 7.62mm semi automatic military rifles.

I would also like to add another rifle that I'm quite fond of, the Lee Enfield Mk V jungle carbine. My dad has one, and he and I both greatly enjoy shooting that rifle. Well balanced, kicks like a mule, and a good time is had whenever that rifle gets brought out to the range.

EDIT for spelling


----------



## 1feral1 (7 May 2006)

FourNinerZero said:
			
		

> I personally fail to see any difference between an M14, an SKS, and an FNC1 when it comes to firearms laws. All three are 7.62mm semi automatic military rifles.
> 
> Id also like to add another rifle that im quite fond of, the Lee Enfield Mk V jungle carbine. My dad has one, and he and I both greatly enjoy shooting that rifle. Well balanced, kicks like a mule, and a good time is had whenever that rifle gets brought out to the range.



Its all about politics mate. Owners of FN pattern rifles although semi auto, can't even take then to the range anymore to fire them. This is only the beginning too. Any CA rifle/MG also falls into this catagory.

As for the FN, first they restricted them in 1983, then they restricted the mag capacity early 1990's, and now they are controlling the owners saying you can shoot them, 2005. Next will be the entire banning and surrender without compensation of such.

Should the Liberals get back in one day, this will happen.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## paracowboy (7 May 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> LoL, you wearing your tin-foil hat again, Para?


no, but it is brought up amongst the more, shall we say, "cautious" personages in the gun-bunny world.

I honestly think that the morons who advocate these sort of silly rules do _actually think _ they are accomplishing something productive, despite all the evidence to the contrary. They are simply fools. But, they're harmful fools.

The politicos who pass these laws, however, are reacting to the various lobbies, simply in an attempt to guarantee votes, and their attendant priviliges.


----------



## NATO Boy (7 May 2006)

Seeing as others have added another favourite rifle; guess my current runner-up for most favourite would be my No.4 Mk1 *

Long Branch 1942 dated receiver
2 groove barrel that hasn't had much rounds through it
C Broad Arrow ( or C/|\ ) stamped on every major part
original wood furniture with a nice brown-crimson oak colour (no scratches or dents)
most of the bluing is still intact
#2 bolt head (also C broad arrow stamped) with nice headspace

I managed to put a hole through a padlock at 50 yds with one shot of 174gr Remington UMC (amazing feat for me anyway) and average 2" groups at 100 yds with it. Although a runner-up, it's still a favourite among my collection.


----------



## larry Strong (7 May 2006)

If memory serves me right, the reason the FN is restricted has something to do with the ease of turning it into a full auto. However I am not a "gun tiffie", maybe one of them on this forum could confirm or deny that.


----------



## chrisf (8 May 2006)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> If memory serves me right, the reason the FN is restricted has something to do with the ease of turning it into a full auto. However I am not a "gun tiffie", maybe one of them on this forum could confirm or deny that.



I would assume most semis can be turned into a full auto... if you don't know how, I'm not going to explain.


----------



## TCBF (8 May 2006)

With a Pederson Device, the 03 Sringfield bolt action becomes a full auto.   They are chasing their tails with 'feel good' legislation.  But it gets them votes, so it works.


----------



## larry Strong (8 May 2006)

Not arguing those point's, just what I remember from my BC telling me after he "lost' (read as "taken"), a a couple of FN's, and Uzis that until  the change of the Laws were legal weapons.


----------



## 1feral1 (8 May 2006)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> If memory serves me right, the reason the FN is restricted has something to do with the ease of turning it into a full auto. However I am not a "gun tiffie", maybe one of them on this forum could confirm or deny that.



The majority of L1A1 rifles imported in qty from LAS Vancouver in the early 1980s had the carriers milled, the s/sear removed and on occasion the hammer milled so it would not engage a s/sear.

The official government reason which I recieved in writing back in 1983 was they did not want large qtys of these rifles in the hands of the general public, so restricted in 1983, and prohibited in the early 1990s, and banned from firing in 2005.

I will not discuss the conversion, but a number of parts are required, and with the above mods, a conversion cannot be done, not even with the foil or match head.

Basically it was all political, as at that point in time the AR15 w/508mm bbl was not a restricted rifle. Infact pre 1992, the CA's etc with bbl lenghts over the mininum length were free to use without hinderance. 

Once upon a time I had 5 FNs and 1 Aussie L2, now just faded photos, but they all went to good homes, and are still in mint condition. I miss owning such, but thats life. Moved on to different interests.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## KevinB (8 May 2006)

As Tom said the Laws where designed by idiots - lets not waste time discussing the anti-logic that went into them.



My current favourite rifle is my US Department of State issued M4A1  ;D


----------



## mudgunner49 (8 May 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Grew up on the side of a mountain in BC, and still have mine too.  I use "stinger" ammo in it, and *it will make coyote do a double back flip at 200....*



...I'm thinking that's a bit over-optimistic - especially if we're talking metres/yards and not feet (even then, I'd seriously doubt the whole "back-flip" thing - double or single either one...)!!


blake


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 May 2006)

Feet actually, I left this, ' , off....200 yds not do-able.  And I've put stingers through 4" of hardwood.  They phuk coyotes up real good.


----------



## TCBF (9 May 2006)

"Not arguing those point's, just what I remember from my BC telling me after he "lost' (read as "taken"), a a couple of FN's, and Uzis that until  the change of the Laws were legal weapons."

- Sounds like a post-domestic cover story.  That or he fell behind in his gun paper work or peed off the local keystoners.


----------



## larry Strong (9 May 2006)

No he was single and to the best of my knowledge had ll popper paperwork.


----------



## TCBF (9 May 2006)

Then he was dumb or had a lousy lawyer.  Still, I guess, we would all be surprised at how many gun owners fell for the "Bring all of your guns down to the station" line at one time or another.  Then the police take the 'legally donated' items and sell them.

"I will take care of this for you - less paperwork."  True enough, that's what he will do.


----------



## TCBF (10 May 2006)

I used to hear this stuff all of the time:

Him: "The cops told me to turn in my guns!"

Me: "What did your lawyer say to the judge?"

Him: "Lawyer?  Judge?"

Me: "Sucker."


----------



## larry Strong (10 May 2006)

Whatever


----------



## Fusaki (10 May 2006)

The most fun I've ever had on a range was with a C8CQB, an EOTech sight, and a box of frangible rounds. The range was set up with 2 sets of 5 metal targets all less then 25m away and we had a section tournament to see who could hit all of his targets the fastest. The idea was to race by having each guy put one round in each of his 5 targets going from nearest to farthest, and then 5 rounds back again to the closest (for a total of 10 rounds each).

My first go was with a C7A2 and a C79A2 sight and I wasn't going nearly as fast as I would have liked. But once I got ahold of the C8CQB I was smoking!! I never realized how much of a difference there is between a 3.5x sight and a CCO!!

I doubt the C8CQB would be very appropriate for a rifle coy, but holy fuck is it fun!! ;D


----------



## KevinB (10 May 2006)

Actually the issues that Tom alludes to are much more common that beleived...




Wonderbread -- actually the C8CQB is not a bad weapon --with a different optic is is possible to hit people at about 400m with one.  Plus when doing any ops in vehicles it is a huge advantage .

technically not a C8CQB
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (the Mk18 is an M4A1 that has a 10.3 or 10.5 barrel as opposed to the C8CQB's 10")


----------



## Fusaki (10 May 2006)

> Wonderbread -- actually the C8CQB is not a bad weapon --with a different optic is is possible to hit people at about 400m with one.  Plus when doing any ops in vehicles it is a huge advantage .



But if they issued it to all of us, how would we do drill? ;D


----------



## Kal (10 May 2006)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Actually the issues that Tom alludes to are much more common that beleived...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





phhh I don't see an IR aimer or suppressor......   :


----------



## KevinB (10 May 2006)

Wait for it  ;D

I have 4 uppers -- I dont have enough shiny stuff for them all

NONE are 20" BTW (I dont do drill   )


----------



## MG34 (28 May 2006)

My favorite is....... a screw it just pick one   ;D


----------



## couchcommander (29 May 2006)

Dude, the Russian's AREN'T COMING anymore!



*edit* What is that third one down, third picture anywho? And is that an MG34 in the last one?!?!?!?!?


----------



## NATO Boy (29 May 2006)

couchcommander said:
			
		

> What is that third one down, third picture anywho?



Heckler und Koch SL8 Rifle



			
				couchcommander said:
			
		

> And is that an MG34 in the last one?!?!?!?!?



OH HELLS YEAH!!!


----------



## Danjanou (29 May 2006)

> Dude, the Russian's AREN'T COMING anymore!



Well if they were, I know whose place I'll be hiding out in. Nice collection, so you now have to equip your own platoon eh. I heard the budget cuts were bad but sheesh. 8)


----------



## KevinB (29 May 2006)

Wait for MarkC's....


----------



## Danjanou (29 May 2006)

Yeah Mark can probably outfit a rifle company. You my friend though could probably do a Battalion, ok wait that sounded dirty :-[


----------



## KevinB (29 May 2006)

I sold a LOT of stuff - and even at my peak I did not have what Mark has.

I have only a few AR's and pistols left in Canada and the same in the US.  Nothing terribly exotic


----------



## MG34 (29 May 2006)

The pics only represent about 1/3 of my toys,as a conservative estimate I have about 1/2 as much as MarkC does..then again he does go for alot of that old stuff.


----------



## wildman0101 (29 May 2006)

got a lil 1.25 inch  air compressed 
fires bout 15 ft 
got a lil round head like the old spring loaded but half the size..
only use it for target lol
looks like a dinky 45 us 
anybody got a leopard i can play with  lol
                                                           scoty


----------



## TCBF (31 May 2006)

MG34,

Is that an 8L series FN C1A1?  Me too.

Looking for any Lithgow L1A1s?

 8)

Tom


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Jun 2006)

Nice toys MG!!!!!

MarkC bought some of my 'collectables' before I left for down here. Currently here in Australia I only own one fiirearm, my M10A2 7.62 x 39mm carbine. I think there is a pic or two of it somewhere on here.

I sure miss the good ole days owning such things back in dear ole Saskatchewan.

Cold beers,

Wes


----------



## TCBF (1 Jun 2006)

Saskatchewan?!?  They let people in SASKATCHEWAN own guns?!?

 ;D

Was at the Spruce Grove range two days ago and I met a guy working up some loads on his rifle.  We talked for about an hour.  He was in the RCAF from 1943 to 1974, and has done a bit of shooting over the years.  He had a brand new Stevens Model 200 bolt action (about the best bolt action deal available today) in 7mm 08, a proper store-bought rest, and a chrony set up 10 feet from the muzzle.  He was firing three round groups of various grain weight propellant loads looking for the most accurate one. 

He got two deer this year. 

That gentleman - like most of his generation - is an inspiration to us all.


----------



## sapper383 (3 Jun 2006)

As far as current in service personal weapons go you connot beat the SA80 A2 fitted with a x4 SUSAT optical sight. It is very reliable, I fired 100's of rounds through mine in Iraq with no stoppages. It's also very accurate and easy to maintain.


----------



## paracowboy (3 Jun 2006)

BRITSAPPER said:
			
		

> As far as current in service personal weapons go you connot beat the SA80 A2 fitted with a x4 SUSAT optical sight. It is very reliable, I fired 100's of rounds through mine in Iraq with no stoppages. It's also very accurate and easy to maintain.


there is an absolute first for me: A brit troop that *likes* that POS SA80! Glad it worked for you, but I'd much prefer seeing you boys get a better weapons system. 

Never fired the A2 variant, but the old one was true crap. I've fired it often, and hated every experience with it. I wish your MOD would put politics aside and get you fellas better guns. I note that your elite forces still use the M16 family.


----------



## KevinB (3 Jun 2006)

SA80A2 and SUSAT = SUCKS TO BE YOU  
The problems with the system are rampant -- and one of the main reason why the troops are not up in arms is they dont get a lot of experience with other systems.

PTE-Laing -- I've got way more than 5000 rounds thru AR10 and SR-25 weapons -- nice, but not the perfect infantry weapon system.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (3 Jun 2006)

Just did my Weapon Handling Test on the SA80A1.  Was slightly underwhelmed with both the testing procedure and the weapon.

Weapon Pros-
Nice sling
Easy to hold at both the ready
Easy to get a sight picture with the SUSAT

Cons-
Seperate safety catch and change leaver and you have to move your hand to move the change leaver
Cocking handle is not ergonomic as far as it's position goes
Need tools to strip weapon (bolt at least) and it's a PITA to get the gas rod back in
HOD catch is finicky (that might just be practice or my weapon)
When working the action rounds are not ejected properly all the time if the weapon is tilted at all to the left

Apparently the A2 solves the problem with the long convoluted gas stoppage drill.  But with the A1, I just found it odd that you would do four actions, hit the forward assist, try to fire, hit the forward assist, try to fire, before cocking the weapon when you have stoppage with the working parts forward.  But I guess they made the drills based on the most common stoppage.

But proof is in the pudding and we'll see how it goes when we go to range with the A1 without SUSAT.  

D


----------



## Patrolman (3 Jun 2006)

My favourite as with many others has to be the .22 calibre Cooey single shot. I spent a lot of time shooting bottles off of fence posts and hunting rabbit and partridge. Very accurate, plenty of safety, cheap ammo what more could a young shooter/hunter ask for. Having only one shot makes you learn to shoot pretty fast.


----------



## Adrian_888 (18 Jun 2006)

What's the gun with the grenade launcher on the bottom of it?  Looks kinda like an M16.


----------



## Blakey (19 Jun 2006)

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a131/shutterbug666/Tac-.jpg


----------



## gun plumber (19 Jun 2006)

sporterized No 4 MK 1-Bought for 20 bucks and ripped this puppy apart. Polished the sear,trigger and cocking piece to achive a 2 lb trigger pull. Drill and tapped a hole in the trigger gaurd and added a over travel stop,already had a free floating barrel,but centre post bedded the action. Drilled and tapped for a weaver scope mount,added a bushnell 3-9x40mm trophy scope and reloaded ammo equals one fine shootin iron out to 300m plus.
Did I mention I love being a weapons tech?


----------



## Nyles (20 Jun 2006)

I've got a WW2 Soviet Tokarev SVT-40, and of all the old rifles my (largish) collection, it's my favorite shooter. Surprisingly accurate, very little recoil, cheap to shoot and LOUD. However, my favorite collector is a Lee-Enfield Royal Irish Constabulaary carbine in beautiful shape I bought from another collector. It was my holy grail, and, though it is actually a pretty good shooter I've only shot it once. Its a safe queen.


----------



## Bartok5 (26 Jun 2006)

Hey Guys,

My apologies for the late entrance into this particular discussion.  I've been away doing "Army stuff" for the past couple of months, and have been largely off-line.  Suffice it to say that notwithstanding some of the questionable comments in this thread to date, this subject is somewhat near and dear to my heart.  

"Favourite rifle" is a good choice for the topic, as it opens up the conversation to whatever personnaly turns one's crank.  "Best rifle" would have been a huge mistake, as opinions are like arseholes.  And truth be told?  Most of those weighing in on the latter wouldn't have had a first-hand clue what it is that they were talking about.  I'm all about the favourites - I've had several over the years, with the "next best thing" replacing the last.  My favourites are/were all based on first-hand experience carrying or at least extensively firing the firearms in question.  At the end of the day however, my choices are mine alone.  What works for you, may not work for me.  And vice-versa.

I used to be a huge fan of the FN-FAL series - no big surprise based on having carried and fired it for 6 years as a Res F infantry NCM/NCO.  I still like the FAL, but not so much as I used to.  It is heavy, bulky, and somewhat recoil-intensive compared to its contemporaries.  I tried the HK G3, and was manifestly disappointed.  There's a rifle that truly craps where it eats, has excessive recoil, and an atrocious service trigger pull.  Not impressed.  The M14?  Had one of those as well, and shot it extensively.  It didn't do anything an M1 Garand couldn't, with all of the same flaws (exposed receiver internals, etc).  The closest that I've ever come to near-perfection in a 7.62mm NATO battle rifle is my original 1960 "Portuguese variant" AR-10.  Talk about sweet.  2/3 the weight of its FN FAL or HK G3 contemporaries, 1/3 the felt recoil of its competition thanks to its straight-line design and incredible ergonomics, and MOA performance all day long with decent milsurp ammo. 

At the same time, I tried most of the 5.56mm genre.  My first Colt "AR-15 Sporter 2" came along in 1986.  I still have it.  Nice rifle, but not my ideal.  I currently carry a C7A2 on duty, and won't go down that road other than to note that "you get what you (aren't willing to) pay for".  It is a piece of utter crap.  I've otherwise  tried the Galil ARM, Steyr AUG, AR-180, FNC, SA-80A1/A2, Colt M4, Robarm M96, PWA "Commando"(CAR 15), etc.  Some of the 5.56mm rifles/carbines are better than others, but none inspire total confidence/comfort based on my personal preferences.   

So where does this leave me in terms of opinion?  Well, having owned a working example of just about every major military battle rifle and assault rifle design at one point or another over the past 25 years, I have finally reached the point of having a near-perfect personal favourite.  And that is the AR-10 16" mid-length carbine with infantry-profile barrel.  Mine is somewhat "accessorized" to suit my personal preferences, but the base carbine is a truly exceptional platform in and of itself.  It handles much like a bone-stock C-8, but is far more potent and accurate.  Felt recoil is on par with its 5.56mm bretheren, but it packs a serious punch at typical infantry engagement ranges of max 300m.  I could go on, but until you try a decently accessorized/customized current-iteration AR-10 you are really missing some critical judgemental context as far as small arms are concerned.  Just say'in....

At the end of the day, opinions are like arseholes.  What works for/appeals to me may not be your personal cup of tea for any number of reasons.  That's entirely cool - one could reason that this is why there are so many competing designs out there on the market.  Everyone has their favorites.  My preference doesn't make your's any less relevant, and vice-versa.  It is (within reason) all about what works for you personally.  All I'm saying is that I have a bit of hands-on experience, and what personally works for me these days is the 16" mid-length AR-10 carbine.  Your own mileage may vary.

Oh - experience-based context.  Here are a few pics of what I own and fire regularly.  Needless to say, my personal collection is not the "end all and be all".  I've fired a hockey-sock more than my personal collection contains thanks to some very obliging fellow gun owners and museums over the years.  So consider my personal collection just a sampling of what is out there....















































And the current favourite:






FWIW.  Whatever you prefer, just make sure that you are competent with it.  There's an old saying that goes "you don't need to fear the guy with a whole bunch of guns.  You need to respect the guy with just one gun - 'cause chances are that he's damned good with it".

Random thoughts....


----------



## Infanteer (26 Jun 2006)

Geezus, you could outfit your own platoon.  

Nice pics Mark.


----------



## KevinB (26 Jun 2006)

He did not even post his support weapons...


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Jun 2006)

Bloody excellent Mark! I am speechless. I don't see a pic of that L2? Still got that  ?

Cold beers,

Wes

PS - Looks like visit to Canada in Mid 07for us.


----------



## Enzo (26 Jun 2006)

...  

I'm sitting around debating whether I should bother purchasing a Para Ordnance .45 LTC for myself prior to heading off to Wainwright at the end of the month and I rise to find Mark's partial collection online; I'm speechless. Not only that, I'm kicking myself once again for not acquiring my prohib licence back in '95. I don't suppose that there is anyway to get one now (he asks wishfully while already bloody well knowing the answer  :threat: )


----------



## KevinB (27 Jun 2006)

Nope...

I sold my FN L1A1 (beutifully refinished and with previously unissued Cdn wood furniture), my HK91, MP-5 and a swack more to fund a divorce...

I'm out of the club forever  :crybaby:


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (27 Jun 2006)

Mark,

Outstanding.  I have a friend back home that you should meet.

On a side note, I've been kicking around the idea that something along the lines of the AR-10 would be a good rifle for "light infantry."  By this I mean infantry who will not be operating around LAVs etc.  I still believe that there is a battle in the 300 to 600 m range and I get the nagging feeling sometimes that we are in the wrong calibre.  The AR-10 has been quite popular so far.  The 16" barrel sounds intriguing. 

Your thoughts?

2B


----------



## COBRA-6 (28 Jun 2006)

Great thread! MarkC and MG34, I am in awe. 

For the "fun for your money factor" alone I would have to pick the SKS. A full-bore semi-auto, non-restricted rifle, that you can pick up new for as low as $139 or a little more at $249 for a euro-made model. Not to mention that surplus ammo is dirt-cheap at $169 for a 1120rnd case.

Yeah I know they aren't the most accurate, or pretty, and they're made by commies or former commies, but at 1/10 the price of a AR-15 style rifle, they allow many people to enjoy the shooting sports who otherwise would not be able to. I had mine at the range today as a matter of fact, good clean fun!  ;D


----------



## paracowboy (28 Jun 2006)

2Bravo said:
			
		

> On a side note, I've been kicking around the idea that something along the lines of the AR-10 would be a good rifle for "light infantry."  By this I mean infantry who will not be operating around LAVs etc.


I been pushing this idea for a while. 2 x AR-10 per wpns det, minimum, in the hands of designated marksmen. Better would be one per sect,and one in HQ. Same muscle memory, and increases options exponentially.


----------



## MG34 (28 Jun 2006)

Hell I couldn't even get 1 AR-10 for my platoon,much less per section.


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Jun 2006)

MG you must be semi happy then with the return of the C3 to Platoon lvl?

Yes I know the volume of fire if less then the AR10 but it is the same caliber and very accurate.


----------



## Red 6 (1 Jul 2006)

Not exactly a rifle, but here ya' go. This is me yesterday at the range with the MP5 SMG:


----------



## MG34 (6 Jul 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> MG you must be semi happy then with the return of the C3 to Platoon lvl?
> 
> Yes I know the volume of fire if less then the AR10 but it is the same caliber and very accurate.



The C3A1 is adequate in the hands of a trained shooter,I guess we'll see how they do overseas. I'd prefer the AR10T or better yet SR-25 or a variant beggars can't be choosers ,even though I've offered to bring my own AR 10 over..oddly no dice.


----------



## KevinB (12 Jul 2006)

The M14DMR's where introduced to fill a gap between the M24 Sniper Rifle and the Aimpoint equipt M4 carbines.  The KAC M110 SASS (Mk11 Mod 0 derivative) is replacing all the M14's in service since the system has serious flaws.
The M14 is either a inaccurate combat weapon (4-5MOA rack typical) or an accurate safe queen (needs lot of TLC in the accurized versions) .


----------



## GAP (12 Jul 2006)

As a guy who originally trained on an M14 and M1 (still have my thumbs   ), carried the M14 for the first tour in Viet Nam, it is a fabulous weapon!! A little heavy compared to the M16, but accurate, easy to clean, dependable...what else do you need?


----------



## KevinB (12 Jul 2006)

I've shot various US Army M14's from rack grade clunkers to some of the AMU's nicer accurized ones.  I sold my personal ones since I don't see a role for them.
On the Shot vs. Fired issue -- I was tempted to put some .338LM into a Norinco M305 (their M14 clone) and post it as shooting a M305  ;D

It is awkward to scope well.  AND once the AMU guys go to work on them they lose their ability to handle the junk in the field.   I've tried a few scoping methods - KAC M14 RAS, Brookfield, ARMS etc.  nothing likes to keep a zero if being rough handled.

The SR25 series has it hands down -- it does better in both the accuracy and reliability department -- disagree look into the US Army SASS (Semi-Auto Sniper System)
Even the M14 proponents in the US Mil realise it has part is prime and parts and labor make it an impractical current day system.

The US Army brought them back as an intermin measure -- they are being replaced (in the BIG Army) by the M16A4DMR (a A4 with match barrel and freefloat tube, and variable optic), and the SR25 M110 SASS, and in some unit that would not wait AR10T's. USSOC already has precision semi-auto platforms in the Mk12 and Mk11.

The only variant of M14 that seems to be accepted is the Mk13 - and even it has been admitted that it will be replaced in the SEAL Teams as soon as more Mk11's are procured 


Heck I was brought up on the FN C1A1 -- but I know its been eclipsed.
Thats a fact - not a slam


----------



## Red 6 (12 Jul 2006)

The designated marksman program is an interesting study all in itself. it's by no means standardized throughout the Army. Depending on different units, they either use M14s or M16A2/A3s. Most all the M14 rifles used in the program came from Anniston Army Depot, the long term storage site for obsolete/excess small arms. They must still have in excess  of hundreds of thousands of M14s in storage there, even now.

There's a big debate going on in the US Army about this squad designated marksman program, and whether or not its even necessary. I was surprised to read that the Knight's Armament rifle will be put in the hands of SDMs. I wonder if that's an error on the Wikipedia entry? I'll do some more checking on that. it seems like, with Knight's production rate, it will take years for this if it's to go into general service. In any event, if you look on unit TO & Es, there isn't a slot for an SDM. it's something units do on an ad hoc basis. I'm discussing the "line" Army here, not SF, which I don't know much about.

The M14, with say a Trijicon ACOG (4x32) represent an effective weapon for a rifle platoon. I stay in contact with many of my old buddies in my National Guard unit that returned from iraq last year. In my company arms room, we had 12 M14s that were carried on our inventory for funerals and ceremonies. When the unit was training up for Iraq, they did an impact buy of ACOGs and stuck them on the M14s and took them into combat with effective results.

A service grade M14, even with an ACOG, isn't a surgical weapon and it isn't intended to be. But a lot of old Soldiers and Marines remember it fondly as a hard hitting weapon that did the job. Given the constraints of budgets and lead times to develop new eapons, the M14, or even an M16, as  designated marksman rifle is will do the job. The bigger debate is whether or not the SDM program is even necessary.


----------



## KevinB (12 Jul 2006)

KAC has substantially increased its production ability -- they took over the old LM Titan Missle site in Titusville (they have a 300m Indoor range, and a 1200m outdoor now as well  )

WRT the DMR topic, given the worthless marksmanship standard of the typical US Infantryman with a Aimpoint and M4 - I think the DMR program is necessary.
(FWIW I dont think the CF standard is any better).  Oddly enough marksmanship in some of the Guard units is better than in some of the regular units -- I've shot against the All Guard team (althought they are full time guard) and they are good.

BigRed can offer you his opinion on some of the M14 eqipt SDM's if he wants too  ;D

As for the stacks of M14's -- according to LTC Dave Liwanag - who is now the AMU Commander there are not vasy stockpiles -- in fact many guys who got issued M14's only got two mags since there are no more parts in the system.

I've seen and talked to guys in that exact predicament so it is not just rumour...


The Shot - Fire -- well when you hit a tgt you say your shot it  
I think Blake was just having some fun


----------



## Red 6 (12 Jul 2006)

I totally agree that marksmanship standards in the Army are poor. It's not the fault of Soldiers and units. It's the lousy budget allocated for ammo in most units. The Army should spend the money for whatever DMR it intends to procure for line units, and source the money to buy more ammo for riflemen to improve their marksmanship skills. The other issue is that designated marksmen and their skills will get lost in the shuffle of training demands, budgets, etc. For many years prior to the SAW. the auto rifleman in the rifle squad was equipped with an M16 like everybody else. His only difference was a clip-on bipod assigned to him, which invariably remained locked in a footlocker in the arms room. The only time I ever actaully saw a bipod mounted on an M16 rifle was at a dog and pony show at Camp Hansen, Okinawa, in 1982.


----------



## GAP (12 Jul 2006)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> The only time I ever actaully saw a bipod mounted on an M16 rifle was at a dog and pony show at Camp Hansen, Okinawa, in 1982.



Note to Diners: Take 2 bipods, suspend C-ration can from center, put C-4 underneath, voila ...instant hot food      worked good


----------



## GAP (12 Jul 2006)

the E-1 Amtrac shot out 200' of C-4 for bunker busting....we had lots....and yes...we lit it

We couldn't get heat tabs...they had a can of stuff like Sterno...that really stunk up the food


----------



## Red 6 (13 Jul 2006)

You learn something new every day... bipod as grill accessory.  :-\


----------



## GAP (13 Jul 2006)

Correction....it takes 2 bipods....you know...4 legs, doesn't fall over...weren't much good for much else...  adapt and overcome...


----------



## mudgunner49 (13 Jul 2006)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> You got me all wrong, mudgunner. I was just askin' a question. No need to folks to climb into their fightin' holes. As far as the _shoot vs fire_ thing, you can fire your weapon, I'll shoot mine... :warstory:



Red6

I wasn't engaging - that's why the smiley.  As Kev noted i was indeed just having fun.  My sense of humor is often mistaken for a bad attitude (usually by my wife). ;D

I have a fair bit of time on the M14/M1A series myself and have to agree with I-6.  I do love the weapon for what it is, but unless maintained well and tuned almost constantly, accuracy does suffer...


be safe,

blake


----------



## Red 6 (14 Jul 2006)

Okay fellas, This one's for ya'll. This is a picture of me in the summer of 84 at the range in Camp Pendleton. One of the line companies from 2 PPCLI came down on exchange for a month and I got attached for medical support. That C2 was sure a lot of fun to shoot/fire.


----------



## KevinB (27 Jul 2006)

Well I noticed its slowed down.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (27 Jul 2006)

Must admit other than the standard slew of CF weapons, I haven't fired much in the way of military hardware so I don't have a great comparison.

I'd have to go with my personal rifle though.  Tikka T3 Lite .308 bolt action.  Smoothest bolt action I have ever felt, synthetic stock, very light rifle but the kick is not half of what you would imagine.  I love it.


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Jul 2006)

Ported Glock, and Colt Commando with 11" barrel and Holosight.

Note: All guns owned by Popurhedoff


----------



## Red 6 (27 Jul 2006)

Infidel and Hitormiss, those are good pictures. I take it that's you guys carrying the iron? The US vendor is marketing that shoot around the corner thingy to American law enfocement agencies. They had a demo model at the NTOA show last year. It looks like one of those gee whiz gadgets you'd never really use. I think the Nazis made one like that back in 1944. The new one is probably about as useful.


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Jul 2006)

Twas I indeed Red


----------



## Red 6 (27 Jul 2006)

You're lookin' good there. This is more my speed. (That's me lookin' in the khaki shirt makin' believe I know what's goin' on...)


----------



## Trooper Hale (29 Jul 2006)

I'm from the Great Southern land and unlike you guys we have this little thing, tiny in fact, you'd barely notice it if you came down, called "Strict & Stupid Gun laws to keep the Yuppies Happy". Meaning that when a bloke took me to the range in Pet with his AR15 and SKS, I was a pretty happy camper. As someone whos civilian rifle knowledge is limited to bolts and levers, it was really good fun and a real eye opener, especially with the SKS.
But to the point! Anyone here fired the old Martini or BSA .310 Cadet? I fell in love with her before i'd even fired a shot. So seeing as the topic is favorite rifles, not best rifles then thats definately in my top 3. 
I've also got my Great-Great grandfathers Martini-Enfield carbine at home. Story is that he used it in South Africa during the boer War with the Victorian Mounted rifle, its got notches on the underside and all! Its not in a state that it'd be good to fire (or Shoot!) but its my absolute pride and joy. You can almost feel the history wafting off it.


----------



## starlight (30 Jul 2006)

I still love my longbranch .303....I just hate to shoot the thing.......or my marlin 25 mostly for sentimental reasons


----------



## TCBF (1 Aug 2006)

If you hate shooting the Long Branch, get somebody to crank out some 'mild' .303 loads on their Dillon (or whatever), and you will discover mild recoil and great accuracy in the same package.  No reason why you have to shoot MilSurp 174 grain Mk Vll or Mk 8 Z out of sardine cans all of the time. Get some plinking ammo and start driving tacs!

Don't push for really high velocity - the cartridge was originally designed and produced with black powder pushing a 215 grain bullet. It wasn't switched to a double-based smokeless powder propellant until a few years after it was invented. A former Cdn Forces 'Gun Plumber' has a phrase which goes "Heavy bullets at moderate velocities will take heavy game at moderate ranges" or words to that effect.

Have fun!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Aug 2006)

Hale said:
			
		

> But to the point! Anyone here fired the old Martini or BSA .310 Cadet? I fell in love with her before i'd even fired a shot. So seeing as the topic is favorite rifles, not best rifles then thats definately in my top 3.
> I've also got my Great-Great grandfathers Martini-Enfield carbine at home. Story is that he used it in South Africa during the boer War with the Victorian Mounted rifle, its got notches on the underside and all! Its not in a state that it'd be good to fire (or Shoot!) but its my absolute pride and joy. You can almost feel the history wafting off it.



I have a .577/.450 Martini- Henry that I used to fire all the time, haven't done in years though. To damn expensive, even when you reload. I think, IIRC, the empty cases cost me $5.00 a peice in th late 70's, and I don't think the price has come down at all.


----------



## TCBF (1 Aug 2006)

Try Ellwood Epps, I bought some there around 1982.

www.ellwoodepps.com

Email: info@ellwoodepps.com


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Aug 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Try Ellwood Epps, I bought some there around 1982.
> 
> www.ellwoodepps.com
> 
> Email: info@ellwoodepps.com



Yeah, I'm always looking, but you just don't find much around. Some guy in Texas is producing them but it's something like $150,00 US for 20. Even new brass is running over $5.00 each. Another option I've been thinking about is a chamber inserts for various .45 cal ammo. If you want to go that route, I might be able to dig up the prints.

Just found Jamison Brass in the States selling 20 unprimed cases for $53 US (then shipping, taxes, yada yada)


----------



## SoldierBoi69 (3 Aug 2006)

Okay I found it, last one in this topic for me. Its CANADIAN, bolt action, .303, and was used in the trenches in the Great War. The M1910 ROSS RIFLE. Although it was crap in the trenches it rules for hunting I took down 6 cyotes in one night with this beast. My pick is this.


----------



## Red 6 (3 Aug 2006)

Now, that's a rifle. Not a single piece of synthetic anything on it— just steel and wood.  :soldier:


----------



## paracowboy (3 Aug 2006)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> Now, that's a rifle. Not a single piece of synthetic anything on it— just steel and wood.


 google it. You'll learn why it's earned a reputation as the worst rifle in history.


----------



## HItorMiss (3 Aug 2006)

Unless you were a Sniper Para then it was a great weapon.... course everyone else took Lee Enfields .303 off dead British cause the Ross well not so good if you haven't the time to clean it properly.


----------



## Red 6 (3 Aug 2006)

I'm standin' on the side on this Ross thingy.  :

Alright, now, below is a rifle. General Patton was supposed to have said something like, "The M1 is the greatest battle implement ever devised." I'm not 100% sure of the exact wording, but here you go:

 :soldier:


----------



## GAP (3 Aug 2006)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> I'm standin' on the side on this one. Alright, now, this is a rifle:



Heavy, sometimes awkward, tendency to bruise thumbs on slow people, accurate, easily cleaned (sorta), dependable, great for buttstroke, ....good memories.


----------



## HItorMiss (3 Aug 2006)

Nothing to stand aside from Red, Para is very right. In the hands of the average soldier the Ross was a POS. However when properly maintained it was a very very accurate rifle which is how it found a use with the Canadian Sniper's.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Aug 2006)

I have a soft spot for the Martini-Henry, N0.4 Enfield, FN and will give kudo’s to the M1 for being the first reliable general issue semi-auto.

My all time favorite is the Bren


----------



## patrick666 (30 Sep 2006)

Those are some great rifles, Baker. I especially like that 98k. Is it very difficult to purcahse M1's nowadays, I would like to get my hands on one in the near future.


----------



## SoldierBoi69 (30 Sep 2006)

those are pretty good pics the G-43 and the M1 are nice but my preference out of the three would have to be the Kar98 my buddies got one that was made in Germany in 1944.


----------



## larry Strong (30 Sep 2006)

S_Baker said:
			
		

> Finally got a new camera, although I don't really know how to take pictures, I snapped a shot of my three all time favorite WWII rifles.  M1 garand, G-43, and K98k
> 
> http://s94.photobucket.com/albums/l104/pro_usa1776/?action=view&current=FavoriteWWII.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1



Hi Steve

Love the G43, is yours missing the ring around the front sight? Mine is and I am wondering if this was done for the scope, as I also have a side mounted scope mount, though I believe it's post May45.


----------



## alfie (20 Nov 2006)

I would like to know if old mil pattern that have been disabled are allowed for purchase in Canada, CFC doesn't provide a good answer. Also are there any post 50 replica firearm sites anyone knows of.


----------



## MP101 (20 Nov 2006)

love my Lee enfield 303. Have never had any problems with it, shoots amazingly accurate, and not too much recoil.


----------



## Brockvegas (25 Jun 2007)

Winchester Model 94 30/30

My favorite all-round workhorse. Not too heavy, short barrel, and perfect for Ontario's bush country.

Some people don't think it's powerful enough, or accurate for long range shots, but I dropped a 230lb buck at about 185yds last November..... With one shot, and no scope.

Not to mention that 30/30 ammo is pretty cheap and never hard to find.


----------



## Fry (27 Jun 2007)

Brockvegas said:
			
		

> Winchester Model 94 30/30
> 
> My favorite all-round workhorse. Not too heavy, short barrel, and perfect for Ontario's bush country.
> 
> ...



I like the model 94... the model 64 I find is even a better shot. I hate those guys who claim the .30-30 cartridge isn't powerful or accurate enough. It's ballistics are a hell of a lot better than some of the crap I've seen people hunting with.


----------



## Brockvegas (27 Jun 2007)

Amen Fry.

I can't say I've ever fired the 64, but I'm glad someone else can agree with me on the power and accuracy of the .30/30. I actually prefer it over ANY of the larger calibres, due to the fact that there is less trauma to the muscle tissue, which means less bruised meat that gets cut out at the butcher.

Also, I have yet to see a .30/30 over-penetrate(with the exception of a small doe).  I party hunt, and over-penetration is a safety concern.


----------



## Fry (27 Jun 2007)

It's a proven cartridge, that's for sure. I'd love to have my share of the meat that was taken in back on the country over the years.


----------



## Eric_911 (2 Jul 2007)

alfie said:
			
		

> I would like to know if old mil pattern that have been disabled are allowed for purchase in Canada, CFC doesn't provide a good answer. Also are there any post 50 replica firearm sites anyone knows of.



Well Alfie, I believe I found your answer pertaining to deactivated weapons:

Quote from CFC Website (URL #1 below)

_In order for the firearm to be considered deactivated by the Canada Firearms Centre, the firearm must first be confirmed by a gunsmith, to no longer be considered a firearm as per the definition of a "firearm" in S. 2 of the Criminal Code. (LISTED BELOW)

*Criminal Code S.2 "firearm"*
"firearm" means a barrelled weapon from which any shot, bullet or other projectile can be discharged and that is capable of causing serious bodily injury or death to a person, and includes any frame or receiver of such a barrelled weapon and any that can be adapted for use as a firearm;_

1) http://www.cfc-cafc.gc.ca/factsheets/deactivate_e.asp
2) http://www.cfc-cafc.gc.ca/factsheets/default_e.asp

Hope this helps,

Eric


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Jul 2007)

I have to say I was always partial to the AGB 42b


----------



## Fry (3 Jul 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I have to say I was always partial to the AGB 42b



An extremely fine rifle as well Colin. Was thinking of getting myself one, one of these days.


----------



## axeman (3 Jul 2007)

I've shot a few rifles in my time . i still like my ol' trusty C3 '06 its a Parker Hale in -06 cal thats been mated to a C-3 stock after a little fire breathing and a few rounds down range I'll always like it . that and my stand by for plinking a 10 - 22 .


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Jul 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I have to say I was always partial to the AGB 42b



Hey, I had one of these, a SIR Winnipeg special for under a $100, late 70s, blonde wood, matching. Made in 1943 (had a disc on the side that said 'Torped Overslag' with some kind of date scale on it), direct gas like the M16 FOW, 10 rd mag, and a wickedly wierd way to cock it. Long in length. Ran into some Hakims and Rashids in Baghdad too, yes used by the bad guys, so these old rifles are still around, and not only in our gun cabinets.

I'll try to post some pics, but they are too big, might have to go to the albums section for them.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## XMP (4 Jul 2007)

The AG 42B was my first centerfire semi, bought it in 1971. That 6.5x55 round was awsome, but at first all I had to feed the rifle with was commercial Dominion ammunition. Paid $65 for the rifle and $40 for 50 rds. I found a supply of milsurp rounds not long after for about a tenth of the cost.  As Westley said, the method of  ****ing it was weird and very un-nerving until you got used to the bolt carrier slamming forward. A sweet rifle, accurate and just the thing for a 16 year old  hunting washing machines at the local dump.
My current fave (and deer rifle) is a 1982  Brno ZKK 600 in .270 with a Bausch & Lomb Elite 3000 scope.


----------

